# The dw volvo owners thread!!!



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

*The DW Volvo owners thread!!!*

Thought it be an idea to create a thread for all us Volvo Owners to show off our Swedish Meatballs and talk all things Volvo :thumb:

I'll go first with my 2012 Volvo S60 D5. Its got the 2.4 twin turbo diesel lump in it which I've had 'polestar optimised' by a Volvo dealer taking her up to 230BHP / 350lb/ft of Torque. Got her at 60k miles, now on 75k.

Its in fantastic condition all round, owned it since April 2018. 'Off black' leather interior with the Sensus infotainment/nav system, heated front seats, full dual zone climate control, auto leveling Xenons and rear parking sensors. Its also got that City Safety auto braking system, which caught me by surprise the other day in slow traffic.

My first Volvo and it certainly won't be my last :-D

Got her at 60k miles, now on 75k.









What Ya'll got?


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

04 plate V50 2.4i SE geartronic
high performance sound system
dual full climate controls, full leather , 
Very addictive 5 pot growl 
in Ruby red metalic

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=408655
for photos and progress on it

Got this to replace my S40,which replaced the 940.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice car.....

Ive got a 2012 Volvo C30 2.0L R-Design Lux. Absolutely love it. Had it about 2 n half years

Done a few little upgrades to it recently, most comfortable car to drive & a really nice motorway cruiser

When I bought it;



As it stands now;


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Nice car.....
> 
> Ive got a 2012 Volvo C30 2.0L R-Design Lux. Absolutely love it. Had it about 2 n half years
> 
> ...


Im really starting to think about getting a weekend toy, something sporty and fun. Been keeping my eye open for a C30 T5, I think that could be a really cool platform for a beastly hot hatch.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Very nicely detailed cars there. I would put pictures of ours up but they are both fairly minging and I simply don't have time to do anything more than a cursory wash these days.

I was sceptical when the wife mentioned she intended to buy a Volvo as I assumed they were old mans cars. In reality they are very nicely engineered cars, the interior and seats are all spot on and they are pretty reliable. They have about the right level of badge in my view as well and are different from the usual German crowd. In the motoring press Volvos are often savaged because of their less sharp driving responses caused in no small part by their insistence of transverse engine placement (safety) but in reality they are no different to any Audi or VW in that respect either.

The emphasis on safety and functionality plus the range of dealer endorsed tuning options in my mind makes them the only car brand worth considering now, particularly as they are heading upmarket with their styling and interiors.

We won't be buying anything else here for everyday use I can tell you that. The comfort, utility and safety is perfect for us. Another couple of years and we will probably migrate to a new shape XC90 and I will decide nearer the time if another estate will fit the bill or if I can get away with something smaller. Depends on what mileage I end up doing to be honest.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

once you go volvo ,, not many go back !


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

ollienoclue said:


> Very nicely detailed cars there. I would put pictures of ours up but they are both fairly minging and I simply don't have time to do anything more than a cursory wash these days.
> 
> I was sceptical when the wife mentioned she intended to buy a Volvo as I assumed they were old mans cars. In reality they are very nicely engineered cars, the interior and seats are all spot on and they are pretty reliable. They have about the right level of badge in my view as well and are different from the usual German crowd. In the motoring press Volvos are often savaged because of their less sharp driving responses caused in no small part by their insistence of transverse engine placement (safety) but in reality they are no different to any Audi or VW in that respect either.
> 
> ...


Wayyyy out of my price range currently (well... not even looking for a new car, only just got this!) but the interior on those new S90's or XC90's is amazing.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Here's my V40 R-Design T2, had it around 2 1/2 years now from new and still love it. Had a S40 se D2 previously which was also a great car! If I have it my way, out next car will be a Volvo also!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I was a Volvo owner for a long time before changing to an Audi SQ5 after getting an even bigger caravan and our poor abused XC70 dying a bit of a death at 192k miles. It was a 2009 XC70 D5 185 SE Premium with Polestar. It was a great car to drive in a very inexplicable Volvo way and we kept it despite a great many expensive and random problems (the electric tailgate used to open itself at random times of the day and night, which was quite the security issue!!) and the very dated infotainment system but I did enjoy owning it and I would definitely have another. At the time of swapping to the Audi, the XC90 was too large for our needs, the XC60 too new for a good deal and the old XC60 and 70 were too old. I’ll have to dig out a picture of it from somewhere. Even knocking on the door of 200k miles it still looked good when I sold it


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Gotta take my S60 to Volvo on Friday to have a new USB port fitted in the centre console. It's always been a dodgy connection but recently got basically unusable, so in my efforts to clean it, I broke it good and proper.

New one fitted at Volvo for 50 something quid. Then I'm back to IPOD Sensus heaven.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

tomstephens89 said:


> Gotta take my S60 to Volvo on Friday to have a new USB port fitted in the centre console. It's always been a dodgy connection but recently got basically unusable, so in my efforts to clean it, I broke it good and proper.
> 
> New one fitted at Volvo for 50 something quid. Then I'm back to IPOD Sensus heaven.


im in the middle of a "fiddle" with the V50, it doesnt have usb ports being a 04 motor, but it has a spare space next to the DSTC switch that May be able to take twin 2.4a usb ports for just charging, if i get it all to fit in the space and works ill add the build photos to the V5o thread
and as i have the V50 sound system with MOST and firber optics upgrades to the sound system are not possible, the "bluepower" things dont work properly and the CS from them is worse than nothing, esp given the £tag of there,, non working pile of ,,,,,, FM transmitter for £15 works far better than the bluepower thing


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

If you have Dynaudio in the older Volvo’s you’ve had it and you’re stuck with the factory system, you’d can’t even add an aux port, and if you by some miracle have the factory phone, it’s a GSM one with a SIM card and not Bluetooth. My sister had a late V50 SE Lux before her current Octy vRS and it had every audio option, Aux, BT, USB and CD which is unusual and it had nav and HP audio. My XC70 had Dynaudio with the Volvo factory iPod loom and factory Aux. It also had the dealer fit option Bluetooth instead of the factory phone which was decent but no BT audio which was a pest. Ended up digging out an old iPod and chucking a load of songs on that as it was also bereft of a digital radio. Couldn’t use a KitSound or the like for the BT audio and connect to the factory phone at the same time to do calls so I couldn’t use Spotify or Radioplayer etc as it was an old iPod originally, but I found an iPod touch cheap and tethered it to my phone’s 4G to fix that issue. The speaker set up was awesome, much flatter and deeper than the Bang & Olufsen system in my current Audi but I get in the Audi and I adore the connectivity and the digital radio so it has to win. The proper factory USB is in the centre console and you could probably get the whole trim piece from Volvo and do a nice install but it’s not the best place to put it. I always thought that floating console could be put to better use. Wireless charge pad perhaps? I’ve put one in the Audi and it’s a boon when the phone is connected via Bluetooth and it’s just charging away without any wires. Love it


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Now on my second Volvo, first was a 2007 C30 2.0 diesel in Barants Blue which I bought in 2012, had optional Sat-nav, High Performance audio, power adjustment for the drivers seat and the larger 18" Atreus wheels. I added a full bi-xenon and LED upgrade and swapped the Atreus wheels for a set of the much rarer 5 spoke 'Midir' wheels finished in gun metal grey.









Earlier this year I started a new job and to go with this I decided it was time for a new car, as my annual mileage has jumped from 10k to nearly 20k I decided to go down the route of leasing. I'd looked at a variety of different cars and had shortlisted 3 for a test drive. After being slightly underwhelmed by the VW Arteon I went down to Volvo to book a test drive in an S90 but upon entering the showroomI was greeted by this.









One test drive and one credit check later I'd placed my deposit and set a collection date. Four months on and I don't regret my decision one bit.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I was looking very closely at a v60 polestar, and having joined a couple of other volvo forum, thought I'd pick the brains of owners of the model I wanted, I explained like you do when joining exactly why I wanted to join, and the twats said "no we ONLY admit people that are already owners" wtf !!!well I did some sneaky nosing and it seems Volvo are experiencing a LOT of issues with the new 4 pot engines as well as subsidiary problems, only the new ones not the older 5 pot models, so they can stuff their polestars where the sun don't shine, and I've started down the Skoda track, THEY at least tell you the good and bad points first, without letting you buy one, then tell you about the crap that goes wrong with them!! rant over,


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

https://www.volvoforums.org.uk go there
other than the bunch of whinging,,,,,,, clownshoes in the lounge area there a decent bunch in the technical sections


----------



## Petey80 (Dec 13, 2012)

Wehoo!! Volvo's!!

Here's mine;

2010 V50 D2 R-Design

Owned for 1.5 years or so now and came quite well spec'd;

High performance sound system with USB & AUX, BLIS, steering wheel controls, bluetooth phone connection, power folding/heated wing mirrors with puddle lights, cruise control, ECC, heated front seats, power drivers seat, sunroof, headlight washers, rear bench child booster seats.

Novclean_2 by Pete, on Flickr

Novclean_1 by Pete, on Flickr

OctInteriorClean_3 by Pete, on Flickr

OctInteriorClean_6 by Pete, on Flickr

OctInteriorClean_9 by Pete, on Flickr

Hellainstall_4 by Pete, on Flickr

washedwaxed_1 by Pete, on Flickr

Few subtle cosmetic mods done so far and general maintenance. Just clocked over 100k miles and other than a few issues when I first got her, she's been great. Plan on keeping the car for many years.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Now on my second Volvo, first was a 2007 C30 2.0 diesel in Barants Blue which I bought in 2012, had optional Sat-nav, High Performance audio, power adjustment for the drivers seat and the larger 18" Atreus wheels. I added a full bi-xenon and LED upgrade and swapped the Atreus wheels for a set of the much rarer 5 spoke 'Midir' wheels finished in gun metal grey.
> 
> View attachment 55487
> 
> ...


That right there is a smart motor indeed


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

My v50 d5.

Love it. I have added a rhino lip to the front bumper and plasti dipped the grill. Massive improvement i think.
Also add some 18" alloys as the originals were pass there best.












































Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's my old faithful 2009/59 plate XC60 D5 AWD Geartronic 








































After 8 Years of trouble free motoring I replaced it with another Volvo.

2016/16 plate XC90 Momentum D5 Power Pulse 235 AWD

















































de-badged









Both cars wearing CarPro CQUK topped with Reload.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Any of you chaps doing the #Volvo600 world record at Bruntingthorpe on 31st March 2019?

If not, come along and be part of an official guinness world record attempt for a good cause


----------



## Petey80 (Dec 13, 2012)

Yep, I'll be there

Novclean by Pete, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

You've heard the saying that Volvos are built like tanks...

Here's my mates XC60 in the field, all because some muppet decided to overtake several cars on a blind bend.










Thankfully he's okay and I think everyone else in the other cars involved were as well...


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Very lucky everyone got out ok, a friend had something similar and spent 6 months in hospital.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Bloody hell, that looks very very nasty. I hope they prosecute the muppet that precipitated the accident.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes they were very lucky - as was the Lexus owner you can see there. As far as I know, no lasting physical injuries... 

Yes they are prosecuting ...


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

It is not a good sign when cars leave the road like that, going through fences/ hedges is a recipe for something like a fence post entering the car and they kill. That must have been some impact because the XC60 is not light and it has been thrown off the road and rolled.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ollienoclue said:


> It is not a good sign when cars leave the road like that, going through fences/ hedges is a recipe for something like a fence post entering the car and they kill. That must have been some impact because the XC60 is not light and it has been thrown off the road and rolled.


Yes, from what I can gather - he doesn't remember everything (thankfully) it was, the thing that really unnerved / upset his wife, what happens if he'd gone right !! Thats a reservoir the other side of that wall !! Now, that doesn't bear thinking about...


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> You've heard the saying that Volvos are built like tanks...
> 
> Here's my mates XC60 in the field, all because some muppet decided to overtake several cars on a blind bend.
> 
> ...


I've been to a couple of RTCs involving Volvos now and they usually fair better than whatever they hit.

Here's my V40. Had it from new almost 4 years would love a new one but can't afford it unfortunately. I'm going to keep this one but in fairness I'm more than happy with that at the minute!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

